# Household batteries on way



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

After reading the Daily wail on Sat, there is an article about the development by Tesla and the availability of a battery for the home sometime this year, being charged using solar panels.I thought, now thats novel.Anyone read this, or have any further info.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It's just a huge leisure battery costing thousands, charged by solar or mains leccy, to enable the use of cheaper lower tariff leccy or when you get a power cut .


tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/8d033466-efc2-11e4-ab73-00144feab7de.html#axzz3Z4WyPoQk

if they can get the battery technology right, and of course the cost, it should be a way of increasing the effectiveness of domestic solar panels - store the energy for when you need to use it rather than feeding it to the grid.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

bognormike said:


> http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/8d033466-efc2-11e4-ab73-00144feab7de.html#axzz3Z4WyPoQk
> 
> store the energy for when you need to use it rather than feeding it to the grid.


That way you lose money, better rate of return to feed the grid than use it

tony


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

How great this idea is, especially if you can feed the grid when your battery is charged.
BUT how long will the battery last and what will the replacment cost?
Regards
p-c


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Think I read somewhere that the cost in the US will initially be in the region of £1900, reducing as they become more popular.

Mike


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.teslamotors.com/powerwall

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> That way you lose money, better rate of return to feed the grid than use it
> 
> tony


not from what I'm being quoted Tony. A device being supplied now switches the power generated from the panels to work the immersion heater rather than sending it to the grid. Output to the grid gives less return than paying for input from the supply company, so a saving to the consumer. The battery option would extend that saving.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If that is the case, what happened to the bribes on offer at 30/40p per kw generated they offered for us to install our solar panels :wink2:


tony


----------

